# Office window



## Conch times (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm trying to make life in my tiny office a little better.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey,...You work in  a batch plant?  Nice to see bottles when you look out... []


----------



## Conch times (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, that's my little slice of heaven. I've been batching for about a year or so now, how could ya tell.[].


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 7, 2012)

Y'all should see cobaltbot's office.  Pretty amazing.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 8, 2012)

[] Them mixer trucks kinda gave it away.........


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Yeah, that's my little slice of heaven. I've been batching for about a year or so now, how could ya tell.[].


 

 The Building I am working on is using 14,000 PSI White Concrete  ..ever mix any of that?


----------



## Conch times (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, that's a serious mix ok!! My highest PSI mix design is a 8000 pump mix. We only use white for pools. What is the building going to be? A bomb shelter!!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2012)

I think you should ask your boss to install a nice big picture window for you [].


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Wow, that's a serious mix ok!! My highest PSI mix design is a 8000 pump mix. We only use white for pools. What is the building going to be? A bomb shelter!!


 

 It is going to be an 86 story highrise on Park Ave & 56t/h St. in Manhattan.


----------



## Conch times (Dec 8, 2012)

Well that explains it, it's a building made to keep rich people safe.[8D].


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> Well that explains it, it's a building made to keep rich people safe.[8D].


 

 There is a Mercedes dealer on one corner & a Ferrarri dealer on the other!!!!


----------

